# It's Puppy Time! *James*



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you for such a lovely puppy fix! It will be interesting to see how they develop over the next few weeks - how very exciting for you.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What great fun to see that sweet litter! Sounds like you and the breeder really hit it off and are working well together to find the right pup for you. It's wise you're thinking things through the way you are. It won't be long now before the right pup is right at home with you--how exciting!! (I know you'll have fun grooming poodle hair, your own is just _gorgeous!!_)


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

How very, very exciting! They are all so, so cute. What a hard decision. Sounds like the breeders are nice and willing to work with you. Looking forward to *meeting* the one you choose.


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2012)

They are adorable! Can't wait to see which one you chose!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

cute, cute, cute! My SIL has a moyen and it is a great size. I'm looking forward to seeing which one you choose!


----------



## Charlotte_ (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you all for your lovely comments! 

I really hope they get chipped soon so the breeder can let me know when my pup can come home


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh, those cute babies are all adorable! How the heck do you choose? It was easy for me - 2 black females were the only ones in the girls litter! Wonderful pictures and Congratulations!!
Sylvia & the Girls! :hug:


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Such cute faces....it must be so hard to choose


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Loved the pictures and video and so excited for you!


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

They are all so adorable!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I know you must be so excited! Thanks for sharing cute pics!


----------

